# Controversial Topic - change the subject



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

I wonder if this "controversial topic" could be changed more frequently? With a new Mexican President elected this month, I would like to learn more about his policies as "observed" by Expats currently living in Mexico. con una sonrisa . . .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I wonder if this "controversial topic" could be changed more frequently? With a new Mexican President elected this month, I would like to learn more about his policies as "observed" by Expats currently living in Mexico. con una sonrisa . . .


There can be any number of "controversial topics" on the forum, either here on La Chatarrería.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

. . . oh, La Chatarrería . . . just clicked that link, didn't realize this . . . muchas gracias . . .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> . . . oh, La Chatarrería . . . just clicked that link, didn't realize this . . . muchas gracias . . .


No hay de qué. FYI - Not all threads on La Chatarrería are "controversial".


----------

